# Forming semi-classical band



## leanne (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I am forming a semi-classical 4/6 piece band. What instruments do you suggest me to include? (I play the oboe) 
Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Lizardfolk (Aug 28, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by "semi classical?" Do you mean you'll be playing Jazz as well? Or will you be playing soundtrack stuff too or new age? Or all three?


----------



## leanne (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes we'll be varying to soundtrack/pop music


----------



## Lizardfolk (Aug 28, 2012)

leanne said:


> Yes we'll be varying to soundtrack/pop music


Well that sorta depends too. A lot of soundtrack don't really require that wide variety of instruments other than classical. If you're going for Jazz however I would definitely suggest the saxophone and clarinet. Both are pretty good selections for Jazz and pop music.

Again, it all depends on your definition of pop. Soundtracks like Star trek or some war movie or something wouldn't be that far of a cry from the typical classical instruments (Actually Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije was written as incidental music hehe).

But really, I'd say try to find a sax and clarinet.

Maybe a bandmaster somewhere here can correct me if I'm wrong on any aspects.


----------



## leanne (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for your opinion! I was thinking of including a keyboard, clarinet, violin and drums.


----------



## leanne (Aug 30, 2012)

Wish to have more opinions please :tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Won't instrumentation depend on your repertoire? Or are you planning do do all arranging yourself?


----------

